# gingen daher am Problem vorbei



## thosecars82

Populäre Forderungen nach immer härteren Strafen gingen daher am Problem vorbei.

Kann das als folgendes ins Spanische übersetzt werden?

Las exigencias comunes sobre el incremento continuo de las penas no atajaron el problema.

Danke


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Populäre Forderungen nach immer härteren Strafen *gingen daher am Problem vorbei.*



Hallo thosecars !

Welches "Problem" ist hier gemeint ?
Vielleicht das *„Problem der Jugendkriminalität“* ? (Wie ich lesen konnte)

Dann könnte der vollständige Satz folgendermaßen lauten:

Populäre Forderungen nach immer härteren Strafen
wären keine (adäquate) Lösung für das „*Problem der Jugendkriminalität*“ (provoziert durch schulische und berufliche Chancenlosigkeit, sowie fehlende Lebensperspektive) !

Wie immer, nur ein Vorschlag.

Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

Tonerl said:


> Welches "Problem" ist hier gemeint ?
> 
> Vielleicht das „Problem der Jugendkriminalität“ ? (Wie ich lesen konnte)


Ja, genau dieses Problem der Jugendkriminalität.
Danke


----------



## Alemanita

Dann ist "gingen" kein Präteritum sondern Konditional und wäre anders zu übersetzen. 
Hier geht es anscheinend um indirekte Rede.

Gut, dass Tonerl für mehr Kontext gesorgt hat!


----------



## uress

Wenn man aber dabei z.B über die US spricht, könnte es doch schon auch Präteritum sein, da gibt es schon nicht gerade gute Erfahrungen mit den neuen Regelungen (Z.B. Das Three-strikes law, das „Drei-Verstöße-Gesetz“ ist z.B. ziemlich "berühmt" dafür.), denn die Fordernden suchten nicht nach wirklichen Lösungen, nur nach Scheinlösungen.


----------



## Sowka

Anmerkung der Moderatorin: Ohne Kontext ist die Anfrage nicht zu lösen. Bitte starte eine neue Anfrage mit Kontext und Hintergrundinformationen, wie von Forenregel 3 gefordert. Danke!


----------

